# Input, advice, ideas! I'm begging:)



## fixerupper (Feb 26, 2015)

We bought our first home while I was 20 was pregnant.. Remodeled very quickly. Long nights, big messes and maybe I cried just once..
It's now time to move back to my husbands home town. The realtor is coming today.  The only room we haven't touched is our bedroom.. It is long and narrow.. It is also the only room that we did not replace the flooring.. Because of the location of the home we are probably close to the value of the house being more than those around us..
I want to make sure to bring this room to its potential so that those wanting three bedrooms don't discount this one. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1424980599.964697.jpg


----------



## fixerupper (Feb 26, 2015)

So I could paint the dresser, and give the back wall an accent color.. A rug in front of the dresser?


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 26, 2015)

My take on it is, if you want to make a small room look big, take all the big stuff out of it.  For example the large headboard and curtain make the wall look small and narrow.  
Don't bother painting the dresser, who would even care?  I'd rotate the bed a quarter turn to the inside wall.  Put the dresser on the wall to the left where the fan sits.  Get rid of everything else in the room that you don't need in there.  Get matching miniblinds for the windows.


----------



## havasu (Feb 26, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> My take on it is, if you want to make a small room look big, take all the big stuff out of it.  For example the large headboard and curtain make the wall look small and narrow.
> Don't bother painting the dresser, who would even care?  I'd rotate the bed a quarter turn to the inside wall.  Put the dresser on the wall to the left where the fan sits.  Get rid of everything else in the room that you don't need in there.  Get matching miniblinds for the windows.



I was going to reply to this thread a couple hours ago, but got busy. I have to laugh because what beachguy posted was exactly what I was going to recommend. I guess great minds DO think alike!:agree:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2015)

Does the room have a closet? I agree with others here. And welcome to the site.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe get a contemporary headboard from Ikea or the local second hand store; something low and sleek. If you can't make the dresser look good against the wall, take it out of the room. Not sure that you need to paint, just a mirror and some art on the walls.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Beachguy gets his interior decorator's license soon.  Never block a window with a headboard.  Lose the curtains or match them on the other window --- room looks patchy and unfinished with just one window treatment.   Put a large mirror on the wall above the dresser.  I would also include a tasteful light colored area rug in front of the dresser to soften the WOOD on WOOD look of the room.   Decluttering is a must unless you like having a bucket of drywall mud in your bedroom (I will not ask).  Finally, frame the bed on both sides with some kind of attractive side pieces ...


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2015)

Just noticed: you have a baseboard heater & a floor vent. Are they both active?


----------



## Fixerupper1 (Feb 28, 2015)

No, we installed central air, this is the only baseboard heater left in the house but removing it would leave a whole in the floor.. Realtor said to leave it.


----------



## Fixerupper1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I thought I posted a reply so the headboard is part of the frame and is modern? Lol I thought.  I'm painting tomorrow so I'll try to rearrange but I don't think the dresser works anywhere else .. Obviously the remodel materials will go.  There are three windows, two the same size with matching bamboo roll up shades and the small window is just too small- maybe matching sheer curtains? I need help!


----------

